# Nie certificate



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi to everyone,we are planning to move to Moraira in August this year, my wife and i have both got Nie numbers as we previously were owners of a property, however although i have my Nie number i have misplaced my certificate! ,i have 2 questions 1. Can i check online to see if my Nie number is still valid? 2.can i obtain a new certificate with my old Nie number on it ie a copy, thanks for any help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Hi to everyone,we are planning to move to Moraira in August this year, my wife and i have both got Nie numbers as we previously were owners of a property, however although i have my Nie number i have misplaced my certificate! ,i have 2 questions 1. Can i check online to see if my Nie number is still valid? 2.can i obtain a new certificate with my old Nie number on it ie a copy, thanks for any help.


your number will still be valid - they are for life

when you move here you will need to register as resident - you'll be issued with a green certificate or card (most offices now issue cards) - that will have your NIE on it so you won't need a new NIE cert


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> your number will still be valid - they are for life
> 
> when you move here you will need to register as resident - you'll be issued with a green certificate or card (most offices now issue cards) - that will have your NIE on it so you won't need a new NIE cert


... but how will he be able to show that he already has an NIE number?

That is, will he first have to get a duplicate NIE certificate or will they be able to look him up on some computer somewhere?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... but how will he be able to show that he already has an NIE number?
> 
> That is, will he first have to get a duplicate NIE certificate or will they be able to look him up on some computer somewhere?


they'll be able to look it up

he says he has the number - that will be enough

they will want proof that he is 'him' - so he should take his passport


----------



## imran cbr (Feb 14, 2014)

easiest thing to do just call your solicitor when u purchased your first property and he should have the file in the company account.....easy as abc...good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

imran cbr said:


> easiest thing to do just call your solicitor when u purchased your first property and he should have the file in the company account.....easy as abc...good luck


the abogado would only have a photocopy - & since the OP knows the number there's no need to get a photocopy

the abogado would more than likely charge too!


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------

